# 83 Rolex Sub crystal wanted



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Just had a bit of a prang on the bike and now my crystal is ground down [about 10%] so need to replace it!

Are there any cheapo ones out there that will fit or is a OM one affordable, as I often tend to get the glass scratched - Wear the watch all the time...


----------

